# 2010 NFAA Outdoor Nationals



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

It will be in Darrington, Washington this year. Beautiful location and total town support from the little town of Darrington. Do a search on here for Darrington and you should pull up a lot of info on past Nationals.
Jbird


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Jbird said:


> It will be in Darrington, Washington this year. Beautiful location and total town support from the little town of Darrington. Do a search on here for Darrington and you should pull up a lot of info on past Nationals.
> Jbird


I saw information from the 2003 Nationals. If those hotel rates are the same, I should go live there for a few months.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Mag*

There is basically no lodging in Darrington (1) 16 room motel. For this reason it has been a tradition for the townspeople to rent their houses to the archer's and go on vacation or stay with relatives for the week. Sounds a little strange but this arrangement has been very popular and worked very well for years. We shot Darrington the last time the Nationals was held there and we had no problems at all with our "home rental".
Jbird


----------

